# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: بهترین کتاب در زمینه  C++‎ Data Structure

## erfan2023

با سلام 
میخواستم بدونم در زمینه ساختمان های داده برای سی پلاس پلاس کتاب های مطرح زبان اصلی چه کتابایی هستن ؟
با تشکر

----------


## zero_ox

سلام کتاب که زیاد هست clrs که فکرکنم ترچمه فارسیش هم باشه .اصول طراحی الگوریتم ها اقای سعید هراتیان  .. پی دی اف هاش تو نت زیاده

----------


## omid_kma

کتاب The algorithm design manual خیلی کتاب عالی هست قشنگ و قایل فهم مطالب رو  توضیح داده و بیشتر به کاربرد پرداخته تا مثلا اثبات این که چرا یک الگوریتم درست هست (برخلاف CLRS )و از کتاب CLRS قابل فهم تر هست کدهای کتاب به زبان C هست و یک خوبی هم داره آخر بعضی بخش ها یک قسمت هست که پیاده سازی ها و کتابخانه هایی که  اون  data structure خاص رو  در ++C/Cپیاده سازی کردن گذاشته .(البته فقط ساختمان داده نیست بخش زیادیش مربوط میشه به طراحی الگوریتم هست که خب مرتبط هست )

کتاب Data Structures And algorithms in C++‎‎‎‎‎‎  هم هست که مختص++C و ساختمان داده هست و به این شکله که اول هر data structure و نحوه پیاده سازی رو توضیح داده بعد داخل یک بخش گفته که چطور میشه از اون داخلSTL استفاده کرد و مثال هایی زده .

و کتاب CLRS  مزیتی که نسبت به 2 کتاب بالا داره اینه که داخلش  علاوه بر توضیح الگوریتم مطالب تئوری مثلا اثبات این که چرا یک الگوریتم درست هست یا این که چطور پیچیدگی زمانی یک الگوریتم حساب میشه توضیح داده شده .  و داخل کتاب هم شبه کد گذاشته شده که راحت میشه تبدیل به کد ++C کرد .

برای یادگیری و کار با کتابخانه  استاندارد (STL ) و data structure هایی که آماده وجود داره  هم این کتاب هست : The C++‎‎‎‎‎‎ Standard Template Library  که  در مورد کلاس ها و توابع  ++C و نحوه استفاده  و این که هر کلاس چه توانایی هایی داره و نکاتی که باید زمان استفاده رعایت کنید به همراه مثال بحث کرده.

لینک دانلود این کتاب ها این جا و این جا هست .

----------


## erfan2023

سپاس  :لبخند:

----------


## abblue2

> با سلام 
> میخواستم بدونم در زمینه ساختمان های داده برای سی پلاس پلاس کتاب های مطرح زبان اصلی چه کتابایی هستن ؟
> با تشکر


سلام.یک سری به این سایت بزن
http://skycurious.ir

----------


## محسن=0

سلام . از بین کتاب های زیر که هر دو تاش کتاب ساختمان داده ها در سی ++ هست و نویسنده هاشون هم یکی هست  کدوم انتشارات و کدوم مترجم مناسبتره ؟

*صول ساختمان داده ها در** ++C*  *انتشارات* *سیمای دانش* *مولف* *ا. هورویتس* *س. سهنی* *د. مه تا* *مترجم* *حسین ابراهیم زاده قلزم* *تعداد صفحات* *632*

 *و* یا
 *
ساختمان داده ها به زبان ++C*
*انتشارات* *باغانی* *مولف* *الیس هورویتز* *سارتج ساهنی* *دینش مهتا* *مترجم* *امیر علیخانزاده* *تعداد صفحات* *676*

----------

